# I'm going to die from portioning meat.



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm SSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOO sick of portioning meat and I'm not even done. I've had to do it slowly over the last week instead of putting all the meat out in the yard and getting it out of the way in one day since my kid was sick last week and it's been raining and cold. I'm sick of it! I should be able to go through the last of what I've got in the freezer tomorrow, but then I need to order more.

It's never ending, I swear. I'm so divided between ordering enough to go ahead and portion for next month or taking the cheap route and just buying enough to fill in the holes for this month and waiting another week or two to order and portion a big load again. *sigh* I know I should just do a big load and get it out of the way for the next 8 - 12 weeks or so.

On the other hand....my doggies look so good. Even my DH has commented on how much weight Aerith and Kaiden have lost, probably close to 15 lbs for both of them, and he just randomly glances at them from time to time. I've got pictures, I just need to find my USB for my phone so I can show everyone. I'm hoping they don't gain too much back since I'm increasing their red meat meals to 50% of their diet. I ask my 4 year old what the animals like to eat and she says "meat". It's so cute. 

Kbug


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

At first I liked it but I am over it. LOL. It takes a while to do. But then its nice to have it ready to go each day without messing with it. I spend more time cooking and worrying about my own meals though so one day a month (maybe two)is worth it for my Sargie Poodles.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't portion several days worth of meals out. I do it 1 day at a time and that gets old too! One reason that I don't get several days or a weeks worth ready is because I decide day to day what I am going to feed. I watch poop and feed to make it look good. Plus my dogs are still puppies and I am introducing proteins and organs. I just add bits of organs to Lola's meals to make the amount right so it varies day to day. I wish I was organized enough to portion it all out at one time but I don't really see myself ever doing that.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I only spend a couple hours a weekend portioning meat. I usually let a few things defrost on a Saturday or Sunday, and then bag that up.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbell said:


> I only spend a couple hours a weekend portioning meat. I usually let a few things defrost on a Saturday or Sunday, and then bag that up.


Yes, that's how I do it also.

I wouldn't think it would be so tedious.

for instance, if I get a 40 pound box of turkey necks i let it sit out all day and then put it in bags or tubs that night. It takes about 20 minutes. 

I wonder if maybe there is an easier way to do it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We just spent nearly 8 hours portioning 800 pounds of meat for the girls. Let's just say my upper body is jello today. We do portioning and meat prep maybe once every 3-5 months. When I had to do it every week I would get sick of it quickly. Thats when I figured out the more freezer space we had the less often we had to so meat prep.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We portion out 12 quart containers or gallon zipper bags because we have so many to feed. I think i would go nuts portioning out individual meals. It takes so mouch longer, I admire those with the patience. I tend to buy a few hundred pounds at a time and then it's not a big deal.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> We just spent nearly 8 hours portioning 800 pounds of meat for the girls. Let's just say my upper body is jello today. We do portioning and meat prep maybe once every 3-5 months. When I had to do it every week I would get sick of it quickly. Thats when I figured out the more freezer space we had the less often we had to so meat prep.


think of the work out you got. 

just reading this made me want to take a nap. LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> We portion out 12 quart containers or gallon zipper bags because we have so many to feed. I think i would go nuts portioning out individual meals. It takes so mouch longer, I admire those with the patience. I tend to buy a few hundred pounds at a time and then it's not a big deal.


that's pretty much what we do...

when we first started, each dog had pre measured meals....

now? liz, you are the very best packager i have ever met.....i'd like to hire you LOL

as an aside....that bone scrap.....i so wanted to feed the kids what i couldn't get off the bone, but giving them femurs is such a no no isn't it......

that has got to be the prettiest meat i've seen...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm still working on getting some of my guys at a better weight so I weigh each meal. It does take some time but I guess I spent about 3 hours portioning meals and cutting meat every 10 days to 2 weeks. I keep a little over 2 weeks worth of food in the freezer most of the time already portioned but sometimes if I know they'll be running out and I'm gonna be really busy on that day I go ahead and get more made up even when they still have some in there. 
I'm not sure if there'll ever come a day when I can do it any easier because when the dogs are as small as my guys even 2 tenths of an ounce under or over what works for them makes a huge difference. Briana was losing nicely on 4.8 oz per day but I started letting her have just 2 tenths of an oz more and she was almost immediately gaining again. So it is what it is. But all my little crazies are worth it I suppose. :tongue1:


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm a planner. I spend the time to loosely schedule meals, cut it into weighed portions, put each portion in a bag, and make a master inventory. Not only am I feeding two of my guys to lose weight, but I feel I can save the most time/money/stretch the meat that way. If I didn't, I'm the kind of person who'd buy more of what I've already got and forget to buy the stuff I need or would buy so much more than I could store. As far as weighing the meals, I just can't eyeball it and get anywhere near an accurate weight. And if I tried to put multiple portions into the same container I'd never be able to tell which portion was meant for which dog. Also, I don't bother to thaw, just feed it straight frozen....so I just grab a bag and go.

Kbug


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Re, didn't you get a bunch of ribs in that scrap? I have tons of rib bones. I will save you some as I go through my bags of beef.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

magicre said:


> think of the work out you got.
> 
> just reading this made me want to take a nap. LOL


My right arm and shoulder are dead today from cutting up meat LOL


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> Re, didn't you get a bunch of ribs in that scrap? I have tons of rib bones. I will save you some as I go through my bags of beef.


scarlett was too busy passing out for me to look. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> scarlett was too busy passing out for me to look. LOL


AHARHARHAR!!!:tongue1:

From what I remember I gave you as many ribs as I left in that box....so I tried to give you a nice amount!!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> AHARHARHAR!!!:tongue1:
> 
> From what I remember I gave you as many ribs as I left in that box....so I tried to give you a nice amount!!:thumb:


i'm just teasing you....

i honest to g'd, have not looked....honey put the stuff in the freezers and i had one in the house freezer. it's the one i've looked at so far.
remember, i still have lisa's beef. 

so i'll be seeing you soon with glucosamine. this time, you bring dinner and make sure you've eaten. LOL

ah, this will never get old.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kbug said:


> I'm a planner. I spend the time to loosely schedule meals, cut it into weighed portions, put each portion in a bag, and make a master inventory. Not only am I feeding two of my guys to lose weight, but I feel I can save the most time/money/stretch the meat that way. If I didn't, I'm the kind of person who'd buy more of what I've already got and forget to buy the stuff I need or would buy so much more than I could store. As far as weighing the meals, I just can't eyeball it and get anywhere near an accurate weight. And if I tried to put multiple portions into the same container I'd never be able to tell which portion was meant for which dog. Also, I don't bother to thaw, just feed it straight frozen....so I just grab a bag and go.
> 
> 
> Kbug


i wish i were still like that..

but i have a question. feeding frozen all the time...that doesn't affect things?

in some ways?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

It's reading week at the law school (the first reading week in my 7 years of post-secondary ed that I have READING to do ), so I'm home in TO for the week to see my own doctors. (oh, and my mom...)

That means I had to leave the dogs at daycare for the week, and had to portion out 4 meals/dog/day... :frusty: :faint:

So I can tooooootally sympathize. Ugh.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just spent two hours portioning my Craigslist haul. Got 22 days of red meat meals out of it. yay. Now just waiting for my 40 chicken back BRICK to dethaw. 

I have a tip for all you portioners. Do not cut large quantities of raw meat while tired. I sliced my index finger nailbed almost completely off. I was 75% of the way done too.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It always happens when you just have a little bit left. Sorry about your finger but good job on the meat.


----------



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

magicre said:


> but i have a question. feeding frozen all the time...that doesn't affect things?
> 
> in some ways?


Not that I've noticed. The only bone in stuff I feed is turkey neck and chicken. Even frozen those are relatively soft and easy for my guys to chew since they are power chewers. Besides, it even has some benefits. By feeding frozen the meat retains a lot of moisture that is lost when it thaws and get juice everywhere. 



BoxerParty said:


> That means I had to leave the dogs at daycare for the week, and had to portion out 4 meals/dog/day... :frusty: :faint:
> 
> So I can tooooootally sympathize. Ugh.


Lets see, this week (and last week) I've thawed/portioned out:

Kaiden: 6 whole chicken breasts, 14 beef heart meals, 4 whole turkey necks, 5 chicken backs, and 16 meals of liver for a total of about 30 lbs.
Dixie: 5 chicken legs, 14 beef heart meals, 4 turkey necks, 5 chicken backs, and 16 meals of liver for a total of about 20 lbs.
Aerith: 5 chicken legs, 1 turkey neck, 4 chicken backs and 16 liver meals for a total of about 9 lbs.

I still have about 7 bags of beef heart to portion Aerith's heart meals from and about 1/2 a case of pork shoulders (originally 85lbs) that needs to be split between the three dogs and the cat and two bags of liver that I'm thinking of dehydrating for treats. I'm also picking up a 20 lbs case of fish later this week that will need to be portioned as well. *faints* Once I'm done with the pork shoulder I'm making another big order and repeating the process. In between all of this I need to finish cleaning out the people freezer and completely defrosting and cleaning it so I can claim it for dog meat. Lots to do tomorrow.

Kbug


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

If I had to do it every week I would be sick and tired of it too!! I would much rather spend a couple hours on Sunday portioning out a months or so worth, then doing it every week!! I work with a guy, whom I converted about a year ago, and he's so funny when he has to portion out 40lbs of chicken he dreads it! He keeps trying to get me to do it for him!! I tol him at Christmas time, I would give him 80lbs of quarters portioned and bagged for his Christmas present!!


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I do it once a month too, I think I would go nuts doing it every week haha. With hubbies help it takes maybe 2 hours for 1 65 lb dog and 2 12 lb cats. I total the 80 10 10 amounts for the month then portion them out, and I still wrigh. But I have a quick easy little digital scale and I am decent at eyeballing. Also each meal does not have to be exact. Lucy is 10-12 ounces ounces, and the kitties are 3, a little more is fine I give the heavier bad=g to lancelot, he has a faster metabolism them Figaro my pudgy boy haha.


----------

